
Open-spec touch panel computer runs on octa-core SoC - eaguyhn
http://linuxgizmos.com/open-spec-touch-panel-computer-runs-on-octa-core-soc/
======
bloopernova
Off-topic question, purely for curiosity: MicroSD cards aren't particularly
great for IO, correct? What's a next-step-up IO that would still be cheap, and
do any companies sell an equivalent-to-RPi3 board with better IO?

(USB should be better than MicroSD, but that takes up CPU, correct?)

~~~
Zenst
I looked into this as I was after a SATA based arm board with 4gb of memory to
replace a desktop of mine that's long in the tooth and for Linux the x86
limitation was moot.

I looked around at the various offerings and the best fit was the Rock64 Pro
as it has a PCIe slot that you can add a SATA card, as well as USB3 (which is
becoming more common upon ARM SOC boards).
[https://www.pine64.org/?product=rockpro64-4gb-single-
board-c...](https://www.pine64.org/?product=rockpro64-4gb-single-board-
computer)

Least that's the current pick, but things change pretty fast and which means
that there may well be a better offering.

But the market for a good ARM based board with some sata, audio - offing a
basic desktop alternative at a reasonable price.

However if you after something with umpteen cores, there are offerings out
now, though your looking at $1k price range for those. Though none that offer
SAS storage, just SATA, which is a shame as these are more workstation affairs
spec wise. [https://www.avantek.co.uk/powerful-64bit-arm-thunderx-
deskto...](https://www.avantek.co.uk/powerful-64bit-arm-thunderx-desktop-
workstation-aarch64/)

EDIT ADD - [http://linuxgizmos.com/](http://linuxgizmos.com/) is a nice site
that keeps abreast of most SOC offerings coming to market.

~~~
bloopernova
Excellent reply, thank you for taking the time to type all that out!

~~~
Zenst
Pleasure. Just found out that the NanoPi M4 (which also has a PCIe slot) has a
4x SATA option available, which for a NAS project makes this the current
favorite.

[https://www.friendlyarm.com/index.php?route=product/product&...](https://www.friendlyarm.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=254)

------
0815test
tl;dr: turns out this is a "Octa-Core 64-bit AiO Android System", running on
Linux 3.4.39 (Android 5.1). It's junk unless someone can get a mainline kernel
running on it. Maybe the PostmarketOS folks will be able to help.

~~~
phoe-krk
TIL that on Hacker News, "doesn't run the most recent kernel version" =
"junk".

~~~
zamadatix
3.4 has been out of support for over 3 years, it is junk.

[https://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-
list.php?vendor_id=...](https://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-
list.php?vendor_id=33&product_id=47&version_id=160797&page=1&hasexp=0&opdos=0&opec=0&opov=0&opcsrf=0&opgpriv=0&opsqli=0&opxss=0&opdirt=0&opmemc=0&ophttprs=0&opbyp=0&opfileinc=0&opginf=0&cvssscoremin=0&cvssscoremax=0&year=0&month=0&cweid=0&order=3&trc=185&sha=0272ba134b6fc51e1c449795551314ea319d63b6)

